# Großes Problem mit dyndns



## Wambo (23. April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich möchte auf einem ausgesonderten PC von der Firma meines Vaters einen Webserver machen mit Xampp und dyndns.

Ich habe den Dyndns Clienten configuriert, Host usw. registriert und eingetragen.
Und ich habe port 80 und 21 im Router freigegeben und auf meine IP weitergeleitet.

Wenn ich nun auf xxxx.dyndns.org gehe werde ich immer auf das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers weitergeleitet. Was kann ich machen damit ich auf meinen PC weitergeleitet werde wo der Webserver(lokal) einwandfre läuft?

Ich bedanke mich für eure hoffentlich große hilfe!


----------



## sexmagic (23. April 2007)

Hast du die Ports sicher auf die richtige IP weitergeleitet?

Was für eine Redirection Art hast du im Controlpanel bei dyndns eingegeben?


----------



## Wambo (23. April 2007)

1. Ja ich hab auf die richtige IP verwiesen
2. Entschuldigung ich bin ein Anfänger was ist "Redirection Art"
3. Vielen dank für deine Antwort


----------



## sexmagic (23. April 2007)

hab mich vertan, das is bei NO-IP wo du die verschiedenen arten auswählen kannst.

Unter "Add new hosts" hast du da einen Dynamic Host angelgt oder?

Also so wie ich das sehe liegt das Problem am Router, weil du wirst ja auf das Routerinterface weitergeleitet!

Funktioniert denn der FTP Service?
Du hast ja Port 80 für web und Port 21 für FTP weitergeleitet auf deine IP.
Was hast du installiert, is bei XAMPP ein FTP Server dabei, wenn du einen FTP Server installiert hast versuch mal zu connecten, wenn du keinen hast kannst du den Port 21 gleich wieder schliessen sonst Scannt sich am ende noch einer und finden ein Loch 

Was hast du für einen Router, ist das Portforwarding aktiviert.

Ich blick da jetzt nicht ganz durch, du kannst mal versuchen Port 8080 auch noch weiterzuleiten.

Ist der XAMPP eigentlich gestartet?


----------



## Wambo (23. April 2007)

Xampp ist gestartet.
mit Port 8080 probier ich gleich 
FTP funktioniert. Nur bei meinen Freunden nicht
Ich kann diese Seite anpingen und auch draufgehen. Nur meine Freunde nicht...
Ich hab den Router Sinus 1045 ich meine von T-Online


Welche IP muss ich denn eingeben die bei Dyndns steht (also wenn man einen Host registriert das wär dann die von Router) oder z.B. 192.168.2.***


----------



## sexmagic (23. April 2007)

Deine freunde könne übers Internet nicht drauf, du aber lokal schon?
Oder greifst du auch übers Internet zu?

Also ich bin mir sicher das die Weiterleitungen nicht passen, könnte mir sonst keinen anderen Grund vorstellen.

Wenn du das Routermenü siehst bedeutet das das DynDNS alles richtig macht und auf die IP leitet, nur der Router dann das zeug nicht an den Rechner mit dem Dienst weiterleitet, das Routermenü solltest nur du sehen, deine Freunde werden ins Nirvana gelinkt.

Wenn der FTP auch nicht funktioniert dann kannste Port 8080 auch gleich vergessen weil dann stimmt was mit dem Portforwarding nicht.

Sorry mit dem Simens kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Such mal nach nem HowTo für Portforwarding mit dem Simens Teil da.


----------



## Wambo (23. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine bemüungen ich melde mich wahrscheinlich nochmal wenn es klappen sollte


----------

